# Cider With Berri Juice



## givemeamash (27/12/12)

All Have been brewing for a while now and fancy trying a cider. A fruit shop has a good deal on berri apple juice and just wanting to know if anyone has experience either good or bad using it? Was looking at using with a cider yeast (not sure which yet) and keeping relatively simple. My only concern is what other crap is in the bottles to preserve them. Being in brissy my access to affordable freshly squeezed apple juice is limited. All opinions welcomed.GMM


----------



## bum (28/12/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=Simplest+cider

Most shop apple juice is preservative free. Check the ingredients.


----------



## givemeamash (28/12/12)

bum said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=Simplest+cider
> 
> Most shop apple juice is preservative free. Check the ingredients.



Thanks bum. Had read previous posts but was unsure what juice was what as this is not kept in fridge but just on shelf, hence my uncertainty about preservatives and associated crap.


----------



## bum (28/12/12)

The linked thread is a really great introduction to brewing with longlife juice. It is a very long thread but if you read the first few pages you'll probably find that most questions you might have will be answered.


----------



## givemeamash (28/12/12)

bum said:


> The linked thread is a really great introduction to brewing with longlife juice. It is a very long thread but if you read the first few pages you'll probably find that most questions you might have will be answered.



thanks again


----------



## mosto (28/12/12)

I've recently decided to do some trials of cider. My method is about as simple as you can get. I bought 2L each of Aldi Apple Juice and Apple & Blackcurrent Juice. I tipped 250ml out of each to create some head space, sprinkled some Coopers kit yeast into the bottles, sealed with glad wrap and rubber band. Sat them in the door of the ferm fridge for about a month (only doing Ales simultaneously to use the same temp), then sat them in the door of the my main shed / cc fridge for about a month. Bottled them a week ago into a 750ml PET bottle and two 450ml Grolsch bottles each (two carb drops for each of the 750's, one each for the 450's) and now have them in my conditioning chamber (ie dead fridge). 

I figure the worst that can happen is I dump a few litres of crap that cost bugger all, but the taste at bottling was promising. The straight apple I think will be reasonably dry, but the apple & blackcurrent had a little sweetness to it. Interesting to watch them ferment side by side as well, as the apple & blackcurrent fermented a lot more vigorously than the straight apple. It's predominately for SWMBO who is out of drinking action until April when she spits out our third rug rat, so it should be nice and aged by then.

This also inspired me to trial a mead. So, in keeping with the same KISS method, I dissolved 500g of honey into 1.5L of warm water, poured into a cleaned and sanitized 2L juice bottle, put lid on and cooled in the fridge to pitching temp, sprinkled some kit yeast in and sealed with glad wrap and a rubber band. I've put it in a laundary cupboard until it clears, which I understand may take a couple of months or so. I'm assuming / hoping that the alcohol content will be a little high for the yeasts tolerance, so it leaves some residual sugar from the honey. Once again, if it's crap, all I've lost is a couple of dollars.


----------



## seemax (28/12/12)

Just fermented a 10L batch of Aldi apple cider, hard to go wrong at $1/L and preservative free... used US-05 from a previous batch, will let you know how it tastes soon.


----------

